# An End Of An Era :(



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

So for the last week and a half my male Dempsey 9 years in my possession, probably 11 year total, has stopped eating. It is a heavily filtered, nice flow 72 bowfront. In the tank is his girlfriend Mrs. Dempsey, who is 12 years old in my possession and closer to 14 in total age. She is eating fine, and now actively guarding and protecting her mate. The red devil in the tank always respected them, but is currently sensing his weakness and trying to capture the flag so to speak. I am so sad since I have kept these guys and raised and sold their fry for years now. I know she will stop eating as soon as he dies. I am thinking he is blind or going blind, and I tried hand feeding him, with little success, he essentially has given up. The female literally carries him to the upper areas of tank to try and help feed, and smacks him in the face with her tail as if to say snap out of it. I am so attached to these guys and watching this unfold is sad. Water parameters are perfect and the other inhabitants are all fine and eating. I have mixed up foods and have had no success. I am not really asking for suggestions, more venting. But if you had any advice you felt was worthy I am def open. I feel the day coming soon I will find him gone.

a decade of entertainment from them


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Why not treat it with Meds ?try Prazi perhaps its a parasite. If its gonna die you might aswell try something. good luck.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Jon87 said:


> Why not treat it with Meds ?try Prazi perhaps its a parasite. If its gonna die you might aswell try something. good luck.


Iva raised salt, tried pima and mela and prazi.. all in seperate treatments...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That sucks man.. It has to be hard to know that you are trying everything that you can and nothing is working. Nature is hard to watch sometimes. Its the only draw back of owning fish.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

sad to here this at lest he was well taken care of through out his life......


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

So here is some of the pics from over the years


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man, wow very nice colors. It almost looks like an electric blue jack in some of those pictures, I'm currently raising a male and female jack and they are awesome. Here is a picture of my old male and females jack, they also passed away some time ago. I actually rescued these guys, they were in real bad shape when I bought them, the male had a HUGE rip out of his tail, but it didnt affect him at all.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Sorry to hear that man, wow very nice colors. It almost looks like an electric blue jack in some of those pictures, I'm currently raising a male and female jack and they are awesome. Here is a picture of my old male and females jack, they also passed away some time ago. I actually rescued these guys, they were in real bad shape when I bought them, the male had a HUGE rip out of his tail, but it didnt affect him at all.


He was always very gorgeous, and his colors changed that dark for breeding times. He would get dark blue when he courted Mrs dempsey or defended his area.. I am definitely sad to watch him give up


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow man...very sorry to hear. I dont think people understand how attached you can get to a fish because they dont see them as being interactive or having personality. Well....I feel for you man....must be painful to watch something like this happen…knowing you cant do anything to stop it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear for your loss redbelly







always hard to see fish you have raised and bonded with for such a long time passing away


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry about that man hope he eat's don't give up


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

he passed somewhere near 800-900 pm 3-27-10 I will miss ya


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss he was a great looking Jack


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

So sorry to hear that man.. It must be real tough..


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...... that was a pretty Jack Dempsey!


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for you loss...


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry man


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

If your looking for another JD I may be able to help you out!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That's a sad situation man sorry for your loss.. Old age catches up with everyone and at least he was well taken care of

he was a beaut man


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx everyone
since he passed I moved red devil outta there and its now ms. dempsey and the para friedy She has started to eat and holding on... again ty everyone for kind words... it does suck to loose a fish especially if you keep them that long..


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ah man that sucks. He had some great colorations and the fry looked great. I had a J.D. just like him for about 3 years, but bought a house and had to take him to my LFS because it was going to take me some time to get my tank set back up. Hated to see him go. Mine would dance for me and want me to feed him all the time. Miss mine too. Hopefully whoever bought him is taking good care of him.

Anyways, sorry you lost him. 9 years is a long time to have a fish!

Here's a pic of mine the first few months I had him. Cant find any more recent. Quality isn't all that great and his colors arent really showing.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

This thread just broke my heart. Those pictures you posted were amazing. And they were a beautiful breeding pair. I can tell they were loved. Its an unfortunate part of life. 
But somewhere in the world they have a lot off tiny frys that have been growing into loved jacks themselves. So all is not lost.

Keep your chin up bud. Your fish couldnt have had a better life.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Following so many thoughtful and heart felt posts I'm at a loss for words. You gave them the best possible, contributed to the hobby with their fry for 9 yr.+ 
Suffice to say you are a model fish keeper, and I salute you.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------

